# ASRock AMI-Bios 1 x error beep



## ASRock_Shock (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi Folks,

habe mir vor kurzem ein ASRock (wenn man sparen muss... :,-/  ) K7VT4-4X zugelegt und ein merkwürdiges Problem festgestellt:

Der Error-Code des AMI besagt: 1x kurz Beep = DRAM - Refresh ausgefallen.  (Das Andere sparen wir uns jetzt mal, da es nicht in Betracht kommt.)

Ich habe verschiedene Speicherriegel ausprobiert und das Problem ist nicht verschwunden. Es liegt also am Board.

Frage: Ich bin kein Hardwareexperte (auch wenn ich Techniker bin...   ), was soll das also heißen, wenn der DRAM nicht refreshed wird? Das Board kackt jedenfalls nicht ab und der Computer als Gesamtkunstwerk macht auch, was er (für die Frauenfraktion: sie) soll. Was soll also der ganze Kram? Was ist eigentlich faul und warum?

Hoffe, Ihr habt gute Antworten für mich.

Thanks a lot


Frank


----------

